# Anybody else joining me tonight?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So I stopped off at the "packy" tonight (to use an idiom from my younger days in Mass...)
and bought myself a nice, fresh bottle of Stoli Razberi and a few fresh limes...

Who else is preparing themselves (chemically) for the onslaught of bad news, both in the presidential and senate races...


Man, I am nervous as a cat.... (Assuming of course cats are a nervous animal...)


----------



## martymar219 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yup, I just cracked a beer and getting ready for the riots!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

After tonight im off for 4 days...so im either going to be drinking in celebration or drowning my sorrows...either way....IM DRINKING!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I cracked open the JD at afternoon tea time and got a head start.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Popcorn (popped on the stove, not from the microwave like some kind of animal) and hot cider here tonight. The RepubliCAT seems not nervous in the least.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with ya, Bobby...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like I picked the wrong time to stop sniffing glue.......


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Bruce....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

What's your mixer with the Stoli, Koz?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I just got back from picking up supplies myself. Booze from the packie, ammo from Walmart, as well as enough food stuffs to keep me for a week or so.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Crystal clear bagged ice, a 1/4 of a nice fresh lime and the booze Bruce, that is all....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The " Raz " is the mixer...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I could join you, but Mrs. Delta784 is sick in bed and I have to keep a clear head in case of any mini-emergencies with the kiddies.

While on the subject, my new favorite is Brinley Gold Vanilla Rum with Diet Pepsi;

http://www.brinleygoldrum.com/

It's smooth as silk with none of the plasticky taste of Bacardi, and it's a full-strength (72 proof) rum unlike a lot of the other flavoreds like Malibu.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Went to Lahey and gave a pint. Went to the gun club and drank 4 pints. Went home and fell asleep when the projection went south.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Was I the only one sick to my stomach last night? You literally could have knocked me over with a soft hip check. I felt like a ghost...

Seeing the Senate race in my home state of MN between (R) Norm Coleman who is also the incumbent and (D) Al Franken liberal more left than Michael Moore. Coleman is up around 700 votes out of the 2.4 million cast in that race. It's literally neck and neck between a proven man who was the Mayor of St. Paul and the Senator of MN and a failed liberal radio host who makes Hillary Clinton look like a conservative.

I've said it many times before and I know I am preaching to the choir here, but F&^* the average American voter is a F-ing moron.

Obama might be the best thing to happen to America. The dems are going to be exposed for the huge .gov spenders that they are. We are going to pull out of Iraq too soon, Iran is going to take over Iraq, and then Isreal while Obama is going to try and set up mediation meetings with Iran to "talk about what is bothering them so much"

Our economy is in a recession and Obama is going to bring back Clinton's federal tax structure and an increase in capital gains tax. If you need a refresher on what to look forward to in taxes take a look at this to see the difference between now and then. Obama has PROMISED he will bring back Clinton's tax brackets by 2010 I believe.

http://citizenwells.wordpress.com/2008/02/24/federal-income-tax-clinton-versus-bush-comparison/

That is a sure fire way to keep us going downward...

Oh yeah one more thing with a Democratic controlled house and senate you better buy your guns now, it won't be long before everything but shotguns and bolt action rifles are banned permanently.

I'm going to Rag Doll the first liberal that even mentions how happy they are about Obama winning last night.

Thanks for listening.

*[/rant off]*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is my President










Something Obama will never be


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I said those same words to my wife before we went to bed.
The words "President" and "Obama" will never be joined in my house.
As far as we're concerned, he will be "Obama", just as the left commonly refers to President Bush as "Bush".

That fraud is not my president.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

As if the presidential election wasn't bad enough, the citizens of Massachusetts also re-appointed Barney Frank, voted to *keep* taxes, and smoke weed.

"Together, we can pay taxes and smoke weed"


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

REILEYDOG said:


> As if the presidential election wasn't bad enough, the citizens of Massachusetts also re-appointed Barney Frank, voted to *keep* taxes, and smoke weed.
> 
> "Together, we can pay taxes and smoke weed"


Not only that, but that Democrat fuck managed to Teflon his way out of ANY blame for the sub-prime mortgage mess? If he can win with 65%(or so, I can't recall) of the vote, I don't even want to know what his constituents look like...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

we couldn't even get rid of kerry !

good thing i'm not a big gambler because i came up jokers on all accounts :-(


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im still to distraught to talk about this............


----------

